# Quick recommendation for Constance (Bodensee) required.



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello,
On Lake Titisee at the moment, very nice too, but where to stay on North bank of Constance? Loads of sites and I didn't get the Bord Atlas - doh! Not worried about hook up etc. Got about 2 hours net left!

Thanks

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

stellplatz friedrichshafen/or inside on campsite Lake full of algea as area of bird sanctuary short walk from site along lake to clear area for swimming 47 degree39'2 N 9degree29'46E

very busy on costance when we were there a couple of weeks ago

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Aldra, will go tomorrow, if its no good I'll blame you! :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, other sites along the way but very expensive, Stellaplatz cheap we went on site to do washing. Supermarket close- Aldi- can get takeaway chips etc on site . We liked it the locals were very friendly no one spoke english!!!!

if you plan to do the alps I hope you get good weather very overcast for us so little in views
Aldra


----------

